# Cost of thyroid tablets in Oz?



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I dont seem to be able to find this information on the site, and am just wondering how much say, a months supply of levothyroxine would be? 

I'm currently on 125mcg a day, and unlike the NHS where it is free, I know I'll have to pay for the medication myself.

If this info IS available somewhere else, please can you send me the link to have a look please! 

Many thanks and happy emigrating!

Em x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Emma, 

I typed in what you asked into google and found this website:
Thyroid Hormone Replacement

It has prices for Oz in a table towards the bottom on the right....

Below the table is says: 
In Australia the supply of Oroxine® is covered by the Pharaceutical Benefits Scheme and patients can expect to pay $15.00 for 200 100mcg tablets. 

Just noticed that the copyright right year on the website says 2001 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> I typed in what you asked into google and found this website:
> Thyroid Hormone Replacement
> ...


Thanks for that info Karen, good to know what I can expect to pay for my vital meds! xx


----------



## penny125 (Jan 7, 2011)

emmafaye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dont seem to be able to find this information on the site, and am just wondering how much say, a months supply of levothyroxine would be?
> 
> ...


i pay around $30 for 4 month supply . i take 100mcg day


----------

